# Some Black Magic for you



## Harryspur (Nov 22, 2011)

video 2011 04 08 13 56 06 - YouTube


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I wondered what that giant machine on your profile was used for, and now I know. Very cool. Magic for sure!


----------



## Harryspur (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Gaffboat, although I have and use that you are constantly learning and someone always knows a bit more than you. That is why these places are very good for picking up tips on how to do things maybe better than you are already doing them, I'll post more stuff in the future if there is intersest.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Harry,

Thanks for showing us the beast in action! Was that part of a curved, mahogany bannister being milled?


----------



## Harryspur (Nov 22, 2011)

Walnut dude, handrail in segments


----------

